# Binding position check



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

maybe a hair back on the heel side but that's not the main reason why you have to jump to avoid catching an edge.
Are you using the reference stance?
have you thought about using different angles to see if there is a difference?
example: +15 /-9 or +18 /-6


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks pretty close. Usually when you're off center heel to toe it feels pretty obvious. One edge will feel really easy to get onto while the other edge feels like it takes a lot more work.


----------



## pena (Feb 2, 2018)

Jonny C said:


> maybe a hair back on the heel side but that's not the main reason why you have to jump to avoid catching an edge.
> Are you using the reference stance?
> have you thought about using different angles to see if there is a difference?
> example: +15 /-9 or +18 /-6


Refernce stance was 60cm and my riding stance is 58cm so I moved the backfoot 2cm forward. Should I try moving the backfoot to the reference and frontfoot 2cm back instead?

Haven't tried different angles yet.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

pena said:


> Does the binding look properly centered?
> When I start transfering from heel edge to toe edge, it feels like I'm catching the heel edge behind the back foot. Sometimes it feels like I have to make a little jump with the heel edge to not catch the edge. Would it help if I moved the back binding a notch towards the heel edge? Might be mistake in my technique too since I haven't been riding for 15 years and have new board, but I was advanced rider back in the day so basics should be covered.
> 
> Binding angles are +19 and -9. Setup is Jones Explorer 159 (254mm waist width), Burton Cartel M and Ride Rook US10.


Just FYI when your looking down from one side of a board it'll appear that toe side is closer to the board than heel side because of ur binding angle (middle of the board is narrower than the ends/contact points and the heel side is towards the middle/narrower part of ur board so higher ur angles the more 'off' it'll look). Personally i just get it to what looks like/close to centered without going over on toe side cus toe heavy feels a bit wierd to me while heel heavy isn't all that bad. I think it really just comes down to what you like. It only takes couple hours to test and u should know if u like it or not after 1-2 runs.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone else look from the bottom of the board? I've always strapped in my boot and then lifted the board and looked from the bottom to check the centering. The sidecut throws me off when I look from the end but it's pretty easy/obvious looking from the bottom. I look from the end (tip/tail) to check the footbed position (heel/toe overhang on an adjustable footbed) but I look from the bottom to check the boot centering.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Heel side overhang actually looks ok from what I see, looks like you have more toe side overhang. Not nearly as bad as what I see in the lift lines though. I know you have a heel side concern but can you move the toe ramp out any further? 
I dont ride with negative binding angles is -9 what you have always ridden with?


----------



## pena (Feb 2, 2018)

70'sskater said:


> Heel side overhang actually looks ok from what I see, looks like you have more toe side overhang. Not nearly as bad as what I see in the lift lines though. I know you have a heel side concern but can you move the toe ramp out any further?
> I dont ride with negative binding angles is -9 what you have always ridden with?


Toe ramp is maxed out.

I use to have -6 but tried -9 when I got the new board.

I moved the back binding towards the heel edge and changed the angle to -6 and I think it helped a little, not sure since I had only 15 minutes to try it.

I think I will try the reference stance for the back binding next time. Even though its 2cm wider from what I prefer. It might be that the problem is the longer board and thus the longer tail. Then if it feels better I will move the front binding 2cm back.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I put my boots in the bindings, while their on the board.

Then put it on the floor & tilt it until I get boot out.

Then tilt it the other way, to see if they boot out at roughly the same degree.

Then there's no asking if it looks centered.
Cause you know.


TT"


----------



## pena (Feb 2, 2018)

I think I found the solution. i moved the back binding to the reference stance, so 20mm backwards and now I don't feel the heel edge catching at all when I have some speed. Only when I ride slow on flatter parts I can feel the edge catching a bit. So it seems that the tail was too long for me when the binding was one step forwards.

I started to get knee pain in my front foot after riding 2 hours and I'm not sure if it was that the stance is now 20mm wider than what I'm used to or if it's because I changed the front binding angle from +15 to +18. Will try with the +15 next time.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds more like you ride sloppy with your edges and arent used to riding flat based in a straight line. The problem will come out more on a more cambered, stiffer board and with sharper edges....


----------



## pena (Feb 2, 2018)

Argo said:


> Sounds more like you ride sloppy with your edges and arent used to riding flat based in a straight line. The problem will come out more on a more cambered, stiffer board and with sharper edges....


I might ride sloppy, but I rode 7 years with full camber board and never felt that any edge could catch.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I put my boots in the bindings, while their on the board.
> 
> Then put it on the floor & tilt it until I get boot out.
> 
> ...


That only works if the feet are centered inside the boots (because it centers the boots).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> That only works if the feet are centered inside the boots (because it centers the boots).


That's why I didn't say.

"If your boots are way too big & your whole foot is in the heel of your boot....":dry:

Before what I actually said.:finger1::finger1:


TT


----------

